# Engine Swap Prices



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

I want to swap engines in my car. I know most of the various options I have. I would not be able to do the swap and do not know anyone who could help me with this swap.

Now if I was to go to a shop what would the price breakdown be for the engine + the labor. If someone could just list the engine and then a price including labor it would be appreciated. 

I also live on Long Island a suburb of New York.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

well, let me take a shot at this....

now the engine? what type? now we can't forget all the cool stuff that engine needs. so . you can say that the variables are great. so to truely nail down a price is hard... exp: sr20de swap
you fig. engine and basic goodies. a guess 3000-5000 dep.
and labor 45to70 dollors an hr. like i said it's a guess so do some calling and number crunching .. and that will be a start. 
o always expect the impossable... a just in case..
well that's my 2 cents..

red


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks for the imput... I wish i could find a friend who could just help me with the install to safe a lot of money.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Thanks for the imput... I wish i could find a friend who could just help me with the install to safe a lot of money.


 Or you could always bring it to miami and come pick it up about 5 days later for around $4k with a full CA18DET make-over with some goodies as well .


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

^^^ hey new york to miami isnt that bad.. would it be a low mileage engine..


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> ^^^ hey new york to miami isnt that bad.. would it be a low mileage engine..


 It will be a low mileage motor.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Do you really think its worth it puttin 4k into a 13 yr old car tho?

Im often inbetween putting money into this car or saving for a new car...


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

hell yea its worth it man put it this way how many older sentras are out there hook up man this a honda world any we need to do something about that. well my whole swap it going to be 2,700 for the ca18det im almost there the last parts r going to be from boost boy that going to take me a little while with a baby on the way. i dont know about u guys but i like to be unique when im done with my car ur going to think its a skyline my little R-33 replica


----------



## 7RIPP3R (Sep 27, 2002)

89Sentra said:
 

> *Do you really think its worth it puttin 4k into a 13 yr old car tho?
> 
> Im often inbetween putting money into this car or saving for a new car... *


89Sentra... i think its all your decision. do you see yourself with this car for a while or are you thingking of getting another car. do you feel like you want to do it... basically it boils dow to what will make you happy. I for one am saving some cash for an e15t engine which will be a direct bolt on with the existing tranny for my 87 sentra.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *Or you could always bring it to miami and come pick it up about 5 days later for around $4k with a full CA18DET make-over with some goodies as well . *


$4K. Hmmm, I may not be going the SE-R route after all. You must be able to do a swap and harness really quick by now.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey, super where's you co driver in you avatar?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Oh man, I can just see boost_boy and supersentra getting together for an engine swap. Someone place a preemptive call to the police.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> $4K. Hmmm, I may not be going the SE-R route after all. You must be able to do a swap and harness really quick by now.


 I'm used to it now, but there's always a twist with every swap.


> Oh man, I can just see boost_boy and supersentra getting together for an engine swap. Someone place a preemptive call to the police.


 LOL


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

red_devil said:


> *hey, super where's you co driver in you avatar? *


I roll alone. 

Oh man, I can just see boost_boy and supersentra getting together for an engine swap. Someone place a preemptive call to the police. 

  

Now I need to track down a Sport Coupe model. Anyone wanna trade for a Grand Prix? Hell, I'll take any running B12 with a M/T for this damn thing


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Out of 4 rigs, I drive the Sentra the most. Great mileage and good handling. just wish it had some power - sometimes.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

hey super, where you located man?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I live in Masfield Ohio. At out I-71 junction, we are exactly 71 miles to both Cleveland and Columbus. Manshild is really the Heartland or Ohio. Not a bad place, my only complaint is the severely unexpected weather changes. Ohio is known as one opf the top 5 states with unexpected weather changed due to us being right by the great lakes.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

You need to get out of Ohio more and then you'll have more to complain about.lol


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

e15t has a turbo right?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

yeah

hey super, if you need anything let me know ill look for it...


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

http://www.wcperformance.com/nissan%20jdm%20motors.htm Jdm motors for nissan


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

J89sentra said:


> *e15t has a turbo right? *


ya it does, but the little fan is way too small for big hp !!... its a no lag turbo...


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey super just went by your neck of the woods. the drve was crazy there.....dude the roads about killed me..... thought of stopping by but didn't know where you lived...so i sayed in cambridge,off of I-70wfor the night...


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Heh heh. It'll be hard to miss me around here. Old loud-ass Grand Prix, no back seats, and enough beats in the trunk to knock off my mirrors. I have ny neighbor talking to his buddy that has a lot jam packed with older imports like Hondas, a few Jags, several Nissans and Toyotas. He will probibly take consideration with trading my Grand Prix for a decent Nissan. My neighbor thinks he has an 88 Pulsar SE. Just what i'm looking for. I have no extra cash though, had to replace a damn $55 fuel pump. I cut out an access hole behind my rear seats to replace it There was no way I could drop the tank. BTW, saw a 90 Sentra Sport Coupe Saturday night. Sorry guys, but I had to own him! V6 Powah!!(Piece of shit)


----------

